# Idaho screws us with farm truck



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Yes --- Idaho, whose govt loves to promote less regulations, rules and taxes/fees has decided that your farm truck must carry year 'round insurance to register the vehicle even if you only use it during harvest etc. If you choose not to register and insure annually, you will be charged a fee on top of your normal registration for opting to only insure for harvest season. AND, they sent the notice a week ago and in Idaho all truck registrations are due in December. What BS.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds like somebody's campaign has an insurance donor.


----------

